# Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck



## andi32 (5. Juli 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

kann man das machen? Ist das schlecht für das Wasser?
Natürlich würde ich die Wurzel mit dem Dampfstrahler reinigen.
ich denke halt, es ist ganz schön für die Fische als Versteck.

Gruß
Andi32


----------



## Eugen (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo Andi,

warum soll das schlecht fürs wasser sein ?
Ich hab bei mir 4 Wurzelstöcke (von Apfel-,Zwetschgen- und Nussbaum) seit Jahren im Teich (Flachwasser) und kann nix Nachteiliges feststellen.
Problem wird bei dir sein,dass die Wurzel auch am Grund liegen bleibt.
Also irgendwie beschweren.


----------



## Ondine (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

. . . ich hab mir so ein Exotenteil im Handel gekauft, die sind speziell für Aquarien. Einen halben Tag in Wasser einweichen und dann ab in den Teich. Wurzelholz hat sowieso ein ganz anderes Eigengewicht als normales Holz, da schwimmt nix mehr  die Babymolche haben es mir gedankt.

LG
Britta


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

falls jemand in einer Weingegend wohnt: Alte, dicke Rebstöcke schwimmen auch nicht und haben meist ein recht bizarre und interessante Form. Das könnte vielleicht eine Alternative sein zum exotischen oder deutschen Wurzelholz


----------



## G12345W (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo und guten Morgen, liebe Forengemeinde,

das mit dem Holze finde ich eine gute Idee.
Ich muss in Kürze einen dicken Ast von einem Nussbaum abschneiden.
Kann ich den in den Teich legen ? und muss vorher evtl die Rinde entfernt werden ? und reicht es wenn der Ast mit einem Hochdruckreiniger vom Schmutz befreit wird. ?
So wieder mal 3 fragen, Antworten werden gerne entgegen genommen


----------



## sunflower1964 (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*



			
				G12345W schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo und guten Morgen, liebe Forengemeinde,
> 
> das mit dem Holze finde ich eine gute Idee.
> Ich muss in Kürze einen dicken Ast von einem Nussbaum abschneiden.
> ...




Bei "Nussbaum" wäre ich sehr vorsichtig, zumindest wenn es sich um einen Walnuss-Ast handelt.Nach meinem bescheidenen Kenntnisstand  enthalten Blätter und Rinde des Walnussbaumes heftig viel Gerbsäure & Gerbstoffe. 
Das ist auch der Grund, warum unter einem Walnussbaum nichts wächst.
Ob das den Fischlein und dem Wasser so gut tut...????


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo Susanne,

grad deswegen. Dem Wasser macht es nix aus, den Algen schon.  

Ich hab mein Holz (siehe oben) einfach so ins Wasser gelegt.
Was soll auch passieren ??

P.S. Warum wegen den Gerbstoffen in Blätter und Rinde nix unter einem Nußbaum wächst, versteh ich nicht


----------



## G12345W (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo Susanne,

ja,  es ist ein Walnunsbaum

Hallo Eugen,

habe ich dich richtige verstanden, das so etwas auch gegen das Algenwachstum währe


----------



## Annett (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hi,

soweit mir bekannt, gibt der Walnussbaum bestimmte Stoffe an den Boden ab, die einen Aufwuchs/Keimung verhindern (sollen).
Beim Nussbaum von Joachims Eltern wächst aber Gras, __ Mohn und __ Holunder in der Halbdunkelheit darunter.... die Wasserversorgung ist dank direkt dort liegendem Wasseranschluß aber nicht die schlechteste.

Zuwächse von >1m pro Jahr bei einem fast 30 jährigen Baum sind keine Seltenheit.


----------



## Eugen (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo Günter,

du wirst deswegen nicht auf Algen verzichten müssen  , 
jedoch wird dein Wasser eine bräunliche Farbe annehmen, und den Algen den für sie lebenswichtigen Lichtanteil zum grossen Teil rausfiltern und ihnen damit das Leben erschweren.
Erlenzapfen und Co. funktioniren ähnlich.
Wie sich das allerdings auf Fische, speziell auf Kois, auswirkt, weiss ich nicht.
Ich steh eher auf fischlose Gewässer.


----------



## G12345W (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Holzwurzel auf den Teichgrund als Versteck*

Hallo Annett, hallo Eugen,

nochmals Danke für euere Antworten.
Ich glaub ich lass das mal mit dem Nussbaum.


----------

